# hospital electric rm



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

Saw this and could not get over it. These guys have me climbing over shares to throw a breaker.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

...and you got my neck all twisted!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

howabout said:


> Saw this and could not get over it. These guys have me climbing over shares to throw a breaker.


looks like they need an OSHA visit..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

howabout said:


> Saw this and could not get over it.


You will after seeing it millions of times.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

What kind of 'hospital' has multiple meters under 200 amps?

This looks like an office building


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

They have to do what it takes to justify their low pay and dismal futures. That's why kids don't grow up wanting to be janitors.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Could be a medical office building on a hospital campus.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

some medical office buildings have surgery rooms and are literally attached to hospitals though...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I am just going by the title, sure there are all kinds of places that do medical procedures in multi tenant buildings but there are not usually hospitals. Hospitals have very specific electrical requirement.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah BBQ you tell the OP! What does he know, he was only there.


----------



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes it is medical offices attached to a hospital. Well some of the hospital is still overflowing into the facility. Its a small faculty pretty rural.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, I've done a fair bit of hospital work and I became very adept at moving things with my boot because I didn't want to touch anything with my hands. I think those bags are supposed to be sterilized on the outside, but... :no:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

The real problem is the meters are on the floor, the panels are on the ceiling and the gravitational field has been altered in that room. :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

At our company (manufacturing facility) we require some basic electrical safety training for all nonqualified electrical workers and the requirement for spaces about electrical equipment is included in that class. Electrical rooms and utility closets are notorious for becoming storage areas and blocking access to electrical equipment; we have actually revoked general access to some of these areas that have been habitual problems.

While I realize this is much more difficult if you are a contractor working in someone else’s facility, the fact that this is also an OSHA regulation which can be found in Title 29 CFR § 1910.303(g)(1) is quite helpful in getting people to take this seriously and address the problem.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> looks like they need an OSHA visit..


and local fire department:whistling2:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

See if any emergency panels are located in that space. Also see if there are any panels that go to patient treatment areas. 
If so drop a dime to the Joint commission, JCAHO. They will do an unannounced inspection as Patient safety is compromised.


----------



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> See if any emergency panels are located in that space. Also see if there are any panels that go to patient treatment areas.
> If so drop a dime to the Joint commission, JCAHO. They will do an unannounced inspection as Patient safety is compromised.


I should just tip off the fire marshal. I don't like the electric rm as storage but deal with it. What bothers me is the see cups and sharps. Its crap that we have to lean over or around that stuff.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I just move all that crap to the hallway to gain access, and I mean ALL of it. Then leave it there as I lock the door when I leave. I can't/won't put it back into the dedicated working space. They can put it where ever they want after I leave.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

howabout said:


> Saw this and could not get over it. These guys have me climbing over shares to throw a breaker.


I would refuse to do anything until the janitors remove it.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Acadian9 said:


> I would refuse to do anything until the janitors remove it.


I'll move it out, but won't put it back. :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Acadian9 said:


> I would refuse to do anything until the janitors remove it.


That's OK, we no longer need your services.


----------

